# Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...



## Onkel_Sven (4. Juli 2009)

Angefangen hat das Teichfieber mit einem kleinen Teich der aber schon nach ca. 1 Jahr vergößert wurde.
Ca. 2006 wurde der Teich, aufgrund eines Problems (Teichfolie undicht)  nochmals vergößert.


----------



## axel (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Hallo Onkel Sven 

Herzlich Willkommen

:Willkommen2

Das Bild 3 gefällt mir ja besonders gut 
Sehr schöne Teichrandgestaltung .
Was ist das den für ne Mauer im Hintergrund ?
Was wächst den auf Deinen Gartenbeeten ?
Es wär schön wenn Du noch mehr Fotos die näher dran sind einstellen könntest . Du hast mich Neugirig gemacht 
Dann  fühl Dich mal Wohl bei uns und berichte von Deinen Erfahrungen .

lg
axel


----------



## Onkel_Sven (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Danke für das Kompliment.

Die "Mauer" im Hintergrund sind Holzstapel für den Winter und gleichzeitig ein prima Sicht- und Lärmschutz (wohne direkt an der B65).

Der Garten besteht, von vorne vom Teich nach hinten aus gesehen, aus Porree, Kartoffeln, Möhren, Kohlrabi, Erdbeeren, Bohnen. 

Nebenbei nicht auf dem Bild zusehen noch 5 Himbeersträucher, 2 Blaubeerbüsche, 1 Pfirsichbaum  und ein Kirschbaum bei dem ich dieses Jahr Angst hab, dass er auseinanderbricht weil er so voll hängt.:beeten

Neue Bilder sind hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/517&pictureid=4991


----------



## Onkel_Sven (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Bilder:


----------



## Horst T. (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Hallo " Onkel " ...sehr schönen Teich hast du da  
Aber 8 Koi auf 6000 Liter Wasser.... das hört sich nach mecker von den Profis an....


----------



## Onkel_Sven (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Danke Horst für das Kompliment.
1 Koi soll min. noch raus aber im Moment sind alle auf Tauchstation. Ich glaub wir hatten ungebetenen Besuch (__ Reiher)...


----------



## Onkel_Sven (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Bei mir hat sich in der Zwischenzeit auch was geändert. Wasserwechsel vollzogen und einen größeren Filter gekauft.


----------



## waterman (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Hallo Sven,
das ist ja eine richtig schöne Truppe von Koi.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## kawarimon (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

also, ich hab in unserem teich 3 kois und 7 kleine goldfische auf ca 5000 l.

das reicht volkommen, wenn ich dabei zusehen kann, wie meine kois in den letzten 3 jahren gewachsen sind.

der __ reiher sorgt für natürliche auslese von goldfischen :-(

budder bei die fische 
marita


----------



## marja (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Hallo Onkel Sven

auch mir gefällt besonder Bild 3. Ich bin noch nach der Suche nach einer schönen Teichgestaltung für unseren Teich. Wir haben einen Gartnegrundstück übernommen und dort war schon ein Teich drin. über den Teich ist ein Gestell eines 3m x 3m Pavilion ohne Füße und darüber ein Netz, sieht optisch nicht so toll aus.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24152 Post#9

Ich hoffe ich darf mir ein paar Inspirationen von deiner Teichgestaltung nehmen ;-)

Das möchte ich nächstes Jahr ändern. Ich sehe du hast so einen grünen kleinen Zaun um den Teich. Hält der die Räuber (__ Reiher, Katze) fern? Er ist ja ca. 20-30 cm hoch? 

LG Marja


----------



## combicard (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Hallöchen,
Wegen der Koi würde ich mir nicht solche Sorgen machen. Schließlich passen sich die Fische einigermaßen an die Teichgröße an. Meine Biester sind ca. 40 cm groß und in diesem Jahr nicht sehr gewachsen. Wichtig ist, das die Koika....e irgendwie aus dem Teich kommt und die Wasserwerte stimmen. Wobei ich eigentlich noch gar nicht so richtig bei mir gemessen habe. Aber wenn etwas nicht stimmt, wäre sicherlich nicht so ein reges Treiben in meinem Teich.

Gruß Combicard


----------



## Onkel_Sven (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Seit etwas längerer Zeit gibts ein Update. Ich hab mal wieder gebastelt...
Filter "versteckt" und den Auslauf aufgehübscht


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*



> Schließlich passen sich die Fische einigermaßen an die Teichgröße an.




Gibt es immer noch Leute die solch eine "Verkäufersprache" glauben?

Die Fische passen sich nicht an, sie kümmern!


----------



## Plätscher (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Hallo Ralph,

schau mal von wann der Beitrag ist indem der Mist steht


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Dann werde ich unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen...*

Hab ich doch glatt übersehen
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Onkel_Sven (23. Feb. 2014)

Neues Jahr neue Baustelle. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft das ich dieses Jahr keine großen Bauarbeiten vor mir habe und etwas die Füße ruhig halten kann. Aber Fehlanzeige. Die Folie hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Aufgrund des Lecks werde ich den Teich etwas umbauen.
Wasser raus, Folie raus und buddeln...


----------



## samorai (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Sven!
Alles sieht Klasse aus und dann noch ohne Beton. Mit Erde kann man viel besser modellieren.
Zum tiefsten Punkt würde ich noch eine Stufe machen, mit leichten Gegengefälle machen, so damit man gegen die Wand rutscht( im Falle eines Rutschen's). Ein 30-40cm Schritt unter Wasser kann sehr gemein enden.

mfg Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,
echt toll modeliert, aber ich würde noch mehr in die Tiefe gehen und mir die mittlere Stufe sparen. Volumen ist alles... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo
Sieht gut aus was du da Treibst ( Gräb'st ) . Nicht immer aber immer Öfters scheint deine Devise zu sein ....

Sieht schon nach Entstadium aus , wenn ich nur auch schon auf der Endgültigen Tiefe wäre . Das Schöne am Teich ist ja auch das bauen , also hau rein damit deine Fische wieder schön viel Platz zum Schwimmen haben .


----------



## Onkel_Sven (24. Feb. 2014)

Der letzte große Umbau war 2006. Alle 8 Jahre "gönn" ich mir das....


----------



## Onkel_Sven (1. März 2014)

Die ganze Familie und Bekannte werden mit eingespannt...


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

Onkel_Sven schrieb:


> Der letzte große Umbau war 2006. Alle 8 Jahre "gönn" ich mir das


Dann müßte ich aber auch schon seit  2 oder 3 Jahren wieder gebudelt haben, nee nee das mut länger halten 
Ansonsten viel Spaß bei Buddeln und wie Holger schon schreibt:



muh.gp schrieb:


> Volumen ist alles.



Also rann an die Front

LG René
PS warum setzt du die Bilder nicht direkt hier rein?
Und warum sind die so klein???


----------



## Onkel_Sven (1. März 2014)

Jetzt soll es länger halten 



troll20 schrieb:


> PS warum setzt du die Bilder nicht direkt hier rein?
> Und warum sind die so klein???


Du warst zu schnell. Ich war noch am bearbeiten


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2014)

Ah jetzt supi.
Aber warum so schnell die Folie rein, da ist doch noch soviel Platz zum Buddeln


----------



## Onkel_Sven (23. März 2014)




----------



## Onkel_Sven (23. März 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ah jetzt supi.
> Aber warum so schnell die Folie rein, da ist doch noch soviel Platz zum Buddeln



Irgendwann möchte man ja auch fertig werden


----------

